# Body Cleansing?



## MSTCNC (Feb 21, 2007)

Among the many other things on my to-do list is restoring my health. Over the last 40-years, I havent been as kind to my body as itd probably have liked and Id like to make amends.

  As a part of this, Id like to find a sound method for detoxifying my body and removing the poisons that have stored up in my body over the years. I know that things such as steam baths can be useful, as can drinking the proper amount of water; however, I also know that there are methods for helping this process along.

  So, does anyone here have experience with detoxification? If so, perhaps you would care to share your thoughts and/or experiences with those reading this thread.

  Thank you in advance for any and all assistance.

  Your Brother in the arts,

  [FONT=&quot]Andrew :asian:[/FONT]


----------



## rutherford (Feb 21, 2007)

Get enough Vitamin C.

Seriously, it's a simple and natural detox supplement.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2007)

Chinese Herbal form a well trained TCM doc


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 21, 2007)

Take a shower.  Ohhh!  Just kidding.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 21, 2007)

30-40 day fast.

8 days w/ only water, fresh veg, fruit juice and soy milk. No dead foods! You should be doing crazy juices like Avacado juice, and lemon kiwi, etc.

Then you gradually introduce solid food for 3 days in the form of organic broth and cooked vegitables and fresh fruits (do 1 meal day 1, 2-3 day 2, and as many as you want day 3). Still drink the juices, milk, and water.

Then for the rest (day 12-30or40) eat as much as you want, but 70% of each meal is fresh, raw foods only, 30% can be cooked (meats and carbs). This can be nuts, veg, fruit, or even some meats that you can safely eat raw. Some people abstain from meat, but I need my protien so I do not.

I have done this before. It is incedily difficult. By day 3 or 4 you might want to call into work because you will probabily start halucinating and feeling like total crap. Your skin will feel weird and you might even break out. And you will continue to crap all the time (quite frequently, actually), but it will be completely abnormal in color/consistancy. 

It's very torturous. But all of it is the process of your body cleaning itself from toxins and waste that has been sitting in your digestive tract for years. By the end of the juice portion you'll be hungry, but feeling more normal. By the raw food portion you will actually feel good. You will feel like a new you when it is over.

Yes, it is a little extreme, but you would be amazed at what the body can handle. I kept physical exercise down to a minimum for the juice portion, and barely lost any muscle mass.

Have fun!


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw a program not too long ago where they did an experiment and found that detox diets aren't all they are cracked up to be.  The body, if given the right nutrients and a managable amount of rubbish (e.g. the allowed limit of alcohol, or the occasional greasy burger) is designed to detox itself and will do at the right speed and safely.

Our bodies heal themselves.   My advice is eat right and trust your body to clear house.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 5, 2007)

GNC has a 7 day kit that helps cleanse the body. Its high in fiber which is key to cleansing the digestive system, which i turn aids in losing weight (in case that is one of your goals). I tried it and changed my diet, and workout schedule at the same time. its been about a month since Ive completed it but I feel great and I really think it has helped me to drop pounds

B


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Mar 5, 2007)

MSTCND said:


> Among the many other things on my to-do list is restoring my health. Over the last 40-years, I havent been as kind to my body as itd probably have liked and Id like to make amends.
> 
> As a part of this, Id like to find a sound method for detoxifying my body and removing the poisons that have stored up in my body over the years. I know that things such as steam baths can be useful, as can drinking the proper amount of water; however, I also know that there are methods for helping this process along.
> 
> ...


 

The Master Cleanser
do a Google search, its supposed to work wonders.  Robin from the Howard Stern show went on it and it worked great for her


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 13, 2007)

My scientific opinion:

Your body constantly deals with toxins, and just needs time to deal with it.  You can help speed this process along, simply by eating a healthy, well-balanced diet, drinking normal amounts of water, and getting regular excercise.  

Making sure that you have your annual physical doesn't hurt, either.  

Get whole grains instead of refined grains, eat a healthy amount of fruits and vegetables, etc., but don't forget that it's OK to break away once in a while, as long as you get back to it as soon as you can.


----------



## Mtal (Jul 19, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> GNC has a 7 day kit that helps cleanse the body. Its high in fiber which is key to cleansing the digestive system, which i turn aids in losing weight (in case that is one of your goals). I tried it and changed my diet, and workout schedule at the same time. its been about a month since Ive completed it but I feel great and I really think it has helped me to drop pounds
> 
> B


 

I saw this GNC product. How does it work? Is it something you can do and go to work? When I see the word cleansing, I think you be in the bathroom for 7 days.


----------



## phlaw (Jul 25, 2007)

I have attended probably hundreds of nutritional and most of the people I have seen have recommended Dr. Schulze.

www.*herb**doc*.com

1800.herb.doc

He has one of the best detox programs on the market, if not the best.


----------



## Logan (Jul 26, 2007)

I always get a little worried when I hear people talk about de-tox and then expect some seven-day miracle extreme fad to solve their problem. Very few of the fads floating around have any scientific evidence supporting them and for the most part are individual opinions about what someone thinks "is a good idea".

I think it is much more important to make gradual simple changes to your lifestyle that you can maintain for the rest of your life - swap white bread for brown, cut out soft drinks, little to no sugar in tea. 

To do a sudden dramatic shift in your lifestyle would likely damage your body more than heal it. Also, such shifts are harder to maintain over the long run.

If in doubt talk to a nutritionist.


----------

